# stretching



## HydroEJP88 (Sep 4, 2015)

I know stretching is just as important as everything else we do, and I'm trying to get on a routine with it still.

My question is that no matter how long I stretch, 15-20 mins for the most part it seems I'm still tight. 

Should I maybe up it to 30 mins, or dedicate a day to each body part and continue the 15 min routine?

Just curious what everyone that is dedicated does, and hopefully I can get my head out of my ass and just do it


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Sep 4, 2015)

I've also been considering trying a Yoga routine, mainly because I need an excuse to wear the pants


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 4, 2015)

Stretching can be detrimental towards strength. You want just enough mobility to be able to perform the lifts you need to throughout their full range of motion. Nothing more nothing less. What I do before lifting is foam roll my upper and lower back, glutes and hams, I ise a lacrosse ball on my low back and hams, scapula, and pec insertion points, voodoo floss my elbows and knees, and do a few hip stretches as well as mobility work for my rotator cuffs.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Sep 4, 2015)

What's a voodoo floss? Never heard that one before. I will have to look it up when I get home. 

I've been rolling my quads and hams, my hips are always tight so I try to stretch them as much as I can, I use a softball on my glutes.

Still want to get a foam roller, haven't had the extra cash so I either use my medicine ball or a piece of 3 in steel tube or pvc tube I have laying around lol


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 4, 2015)

Can you make a vid doing these movements? Preferably in a thong.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 4, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> What's a voodoo floss? Never heard that one before. I will have to look it up when I get home.
> 
> I've been rolling my quads and hams, my hips are always tight so I try to stretch them as much as I can, I use a softball on my glutes.
> 
> Still want to get a foam roller, haven't had the extra cash so I either use my medicine ball or a piece of 3 in steel tube or pvc tube I have laying around lol



http://www.roguefitness.com/voodoo-x-bands


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm with Doc on this one. I have a desk job so my muscles get tight very easily.

I'll do 5 minutes of really light elliptical walking basically to get the blood flowing and the muscles warm.
After that I stretch the muscle group I'll be using for the day.
Bench/OHP I don't need anything more than a wall stretch and some pushups to get warm.
Dead and squat I have to do some more work but really only enough to get into the positions I need to be in.


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 4, 2015)

when I properly stretch it takes almost an hour


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Sep 4, 2015)

Definitely going to invest in that Doc. 

Thankfully I don't have a desk job, I'm a welder/fabricator so I need as much mobility as I can get. Crawling all over frames and tables, plus flipping stuff I need all the help I can get, another reason I lift. 

Jenn, <insert perverted comment here> 

That's crazy but if the hour is needed and works well it's time well spent lol


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Sep 4, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Can you make a vid doing these movements? Preferably in a thong.



Tool you know I go commando 24/7. 

I also need someone to take progress pics so you're more than welcome to come over and hook us both up


----------



## snake (Sep 4, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> What's a voodoo floss?



It a gift from the Gods to old men. I use them around my thighs 2-3x a day. One right before bed and I sleep much better. Another plus, they do twice want a doctors visit will do at half the cost.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Sep 4, 2015)

Sounds like an investment that is well worth it


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 5, 2015)

Jenner said:


> when I properly stretch it takes almost an hour



--------------Prove it----------------







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 5, 2015)

I stretch twice a day. Full body. Before I train and then again a few hours later. I've been doing it for 15 years. Never tore any muscle or had severe injuries. Knock on wood. I do static stretching for everything. I can't get loose or warmed up unless I do it.


----------



## MindlessWork (Sep 6, 2015)

To help reduce tightness I do some light stationary bike riding at a light pace for like 7-10 minutes to get the blood flowing, particularly in the winter. After workout I'd do a bit more stretching to keep limber and alleviate soreness.

Foam roller also helps too.


----------



## Milo (Sep 6, 2015)

I usually do dynamic warmup stretches for about 10 minutes. Then I have a 76 lb metal cylinder that I use to roll tight areas on. I just lay it on top of whatever body part and slowly roll it across. Real painful but works very well. For certain areas I'll use a lacross ball like others do as well. After that I'll static stretch for about 10 minutes. Only thing I have trouble with is effectively stretching out the groin and hips. They are consistently very tight.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 6, 2015)

You can speed up the stretch routine by not stretching in some cases. 

Use the lacrosse ball to land on tight spots.  Once you find it keep pressure on it and start rotating nearby joints around. Don't push thru end range of motion to get a stretch. Just keep the joint moving around for a minute. 

Example would be for tight glutes. Sit on the ball in the upper outer quadrant of the glute. Rotate the femur in and out. Raise the knee to the chest and then extend. Just keep it moving. This will tear apart those adhesions.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm ready to check all of these out and see what works best for me. 

Right after I finish my brake lines


----------



## MindlessWork (Sep 7, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> I'm ready to check all of these out and see what works best for me.
> 
> Right after I finish my brake lines



I'm sure you'll feel a lot better after a good stretch before workout.


----------

